# Anybody smoking or bbqing for Easter?



## Vinylhanger (Apr 13, 2017)

I tend to go nuts for Holidays.  This year I will be smoking two precooked hams, 6 pounds of jalapeño poppers and some smoked corn salad.  A bit lighter than most years.  I may break down and do brown sugar cauliflower as well, and a pan of baked beans.  See how it grows into a production.  We aren't even hosting.  I just like making stuff.

I have started using the precooked because it is getting harder and harder to find ready to cooks or raw hams around here.  I actually prefer it for one main reason, less cross contamination.  I tend to prep a lot of stuff at once in a small galley kitchen and not worrying if I sanitized this tray, or that cutting board makes it more fun.

I do an injection and then a mustard rub and will throw them in the smoker all night.  Some of my favorite memories are those long nights.


----------



## roadfix (Apr 13, 2017)

I picked up a couple of good-sized ribeye roasts this morning on sale at $4.77/lb.    I will be freezing one and I will smoke the larger piece this weekend.


----------



## Caslon (Apr 13, 2017)

I had the butcher cut me up tri-tip into shish-ka-bob pieces.  2 pounds worth.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 13, 2017)

Vinylhanger, what a great sounding menu!  

roadfix, good deal on those rib eye roasts!

Caslon, I don't know if your butcher charges extra for cutting up your tri tip into bite sized 'kabob chunks, but it's super easy to do yourself. I hope your 'kabob dinner turns out wonderful. Let us know how the frozen 'shrooms turn out - I remember you wanting to try this method, from what you said in another post.


----------



## Caslon (Apr 14, 2017)

I scored.  He had a tray of tri-tips ready to be made into kabobs.  Tri Tip is a weird looking cut of meat. I've never sliced into one or cooked one.  The frozen mushrooms thawed kinda failed, not bad tho.


----------



## RPCookin (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm going to smoke a turkey breast in my little electric smoker - that's about it.  We are also doing a ham, but I think it's just going to be a spiral sliced one that only needs heating and glazing.  I will doctor the glaze that comes with it.


----------



## roadfix (Apr 14, 2017)

Caslon said:


> I scored.  He had a tray of tri-tips ready to be made into kabobs.  Tri Tip is a weird looking cut of meat. I've never sliced into one or cooked one.  The frozen mushrooms thawed kinda failed, not bad tho.


They (Ralph's, Von's, Costco, Sam's) usually have both whole tri tip roasts and strips (steak size-ed chunks).    It's fast and easy to cut the strips down into cubes when doing kabobs.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 14, 2017)

In years past, I've cooked the Easter Lamb over a wood fire in my backyard pit. It was always a Rite of Spring for us. This year I'm in a new house and no longer have that luxury. 

So I'm improvising with a smoker box and rotisserie on the grill. The flavor won't be exactly the same, but I've cooked other roasts this way and they generally come out pretty good.

I'm also making a ham in the oven, for those guests who aren't lamb savvy.

The lamb roast is all herbed up, and going into the fridge for 36 hours...


----------



## Just Cooking (Apr 15, 2017)

I would so love about 3 slices of that lamb...


----------



## Vinylhanger (Apr 16, 2017)

Well we got a late start.  Hams didn't get in until like midnight or later.  Then we had to prep the poppers.  In between I sauted the onions, jalapeños and garlic for the beans.  I'm now getting ready to put the beans together.  I'm punting those, using canned and tweaking them.  People seems to like them.  Tomorrow I'll smoke the poppers and corn for the salad.  The wife is doing deserts.  I'm sure glad we aren't having it at our house, then we'd really have to work it.

Been up since 7 this morning and have probably another 18 or so to go, maybe I'll catch an hour or so nap.  Holidays are usually a 48 hour affair.  It's fun three or four times a year.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 16, 2017)

We've decided to smoke some pork back ribs for dinner today. I rubbed them last night with Penzeys Galena Street Pork & Rib Rub and DH will get them going later this morning. 

I'll make some cole slaw later and some baked beans. I need to make some homemade barbecue sauce, too. I love having sauce for dipping smoked pork


----------



## roadfix (Apr 16, 2017)

I've got my 6 pound rib roast sitting on the kitchen counter since 8 am this morning.   It should be at or near room temp by the time I return home from work early this afternoon.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 17, 2017)

Did ribs on the Webber, over charcoal with apple sticks, smoky, tender, and delicious.  Used my standard dry rub of brown sugar, chili powder, salt, garlic, and onion.  Served up with potato salad and Knox Blox, but poured into egg shaped Jello molds (full sized egg shapes), Calstlevetrano olives, and black olives, sweet, and dill, whole pickles.  Yellow cake with the creamiest frosting Ive ever made.  I will post the frosting recipe.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

